# Does anyone here like Bayley?



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

I really don't. She's not funny in my opinion, and her face is ugly. But the worst thing is that her and my favorite female wrestler Becky Lynch aka Rebecca Knox are apparently a tag team. Whoever came up with Bayley's gimmick is an arsehole and deserves to step on a Lego.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bayley is a good wrestler and pairing her up with Becky at live events isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

I don't religiously watch NXT even though I do make an effort to catch it when I can. I'm entertained by her in-ring performance, but her gimmick does nothing for me.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I find her very entertaining and I like her gimmick..

I enjoy her matches and her mannerisms as well...not to mention she has a very nice ass...

:ass

I think she sexy and she is trying to be.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

She is awesome. Good wrestler, and dat ass..... :banderas


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

^I forgot to mention dat ass too. She's got that going for her.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

She's pretty good but booking her to beat Sasha Banks weekly for months and months didn't really do her any favors. Underdog faces don't work if they win all the time and her character has become a little corny and irritating because of that, and other things such as pairing her up with Natalya. I still think she has potential, she knows how to wrestle and in the last set of leaked promos hers was by far the best of the bunch. She just needs to evolve her character and switch it up a little bit. TBH I think all three existing NXT Divas will benefit from a couple more new debuts because, like the rest of the show, the division had become stale as hell.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

x78 is on point.

I think Bayley is a great face diva. Great at playing her role but booking has hurt her. She should be an underdog, one you can be sympathetic with, but she consistently beat Sasha over and over for weeks.

If they book her correctly she could be one of the biggest names in the division. A lot of divas could be big names if they were booked well, but I think Bayley's ability both in ring and in character (including the character itself) is one of the best of all divas, if not _the_ best.

Though I still mark for SASHA way more, I look at Bayley as the diva that could potentially be the most over face out of _all_ current NXT and main roster divas.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I like her. She is cute, hot and a good wrestler.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

She is pretty good.


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

Bayley is awesome, she's like face-AJ but with a totally different style. I love the fact that her gimmick is so noticeable in her matches, I love the fact that she chose a finisher that embodies her gimmick, I love her look, the list goes on.

It also helps she's pretty much the only face in NXT at the moment.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

U gay Op? She's at least 7.5/10 and she's also very talented.I hope they won't fuck up her gimmick like they did with Emma when she get call up to main roster.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that ass is a 10,000,000/10. never actually seen her wrestle, but i won't be fast forwarding once she finally gets on tv.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Seriously? "Her face is ugly so I don't like her"? 

Yes, I like Bayley, a fun character and a good wrestler. And that ass.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

Something about her face does bother me. I am thinking it is something in the eye region, but it is kind of a non issue, she's alright at her job. Gimmick is a bit irksome I admit, but I don't really hate her for any of these thigs. She's just this gal who is there as I see it


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

I do...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I like her abilities in the ring as she is no doubt above average. The gimmick isn't my favorite but it's aim is obviously the young girls.

With that said she does remind me of Joseph Gordon-Levitt.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I love Bayley. I think she's the best female wrestler they have right now. Not a big fan of her gimmick, though it's better than the typical Mean Girl/Crazy Bitch gimmick that WWE has been producing.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Not only do I like her, but she's one of my fav divas at the moment. She's good in the ring, has a fun character (kinda reminiscent of AJ Lee circa 2011) and is over with the NXT crowd. And believe it or not, but I also think she's cute. The fact that she doesn't look like a model makes her a stand out in the division. She'll be a great face diva for the main roster in my opinion.

Oh, and dat ass. :moyes1


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

I want them to hire an evil diva to corrupt her.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

my favourite diva on the whole roster (NXT and Main), so yeah, I love her.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, she's ok. Her face sucks though, such a strange looking diva. She looks like a weird drawing.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I really do, I think she is pretty good in the ring. She is easy on the eyes as well.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't mind her. She can wrestle and has a likeable gimmick.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Bayley is OK, she is adorable as well :grande


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

I hate her outfits.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I said this before in another thread, once she is call to the main roster she will be bigger than Paige or the Total Divas pack, she is way more likeable, kinda like Daniel Bryan whos success is based on how likeable the guy is.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> she will be bigger than Paige.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Gametoo said:


>


What does that even mean?


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> What does that even mean?


...I think he's trying to hit on him...


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Dpc292 said:


> ...I think he's trying to hit on him...


:|


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

sargeant80 said:


> I want them to hire an evil diva to corrupt her.


One word: DAFFNEY


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> One word: DAFFNEY


...I think he was talking about sexually corruptijg her...but I hope he isn't. It would be horrifying to witness that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She's okay.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> One word: DAFFNEY


Too old.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Gametoo said:


>


I'm still trying to understand the meaning of this.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> I'm still trying to understand the meaning of this.


Meant "My ass" that Bayley will be more popular than Paige. :angel


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Gametoo said:


> Meant "My ass" that Bayley will be more popular than Paige. :angel


Oh i see, there are better ways to express yourself than a gif of Fandango fondling his asscheeks tho.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Girl next door type with a bangin' ass and is a good wrestler. What's not to like?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kronke said:


> Girl next door type with a bangin' ass and is a good wrestler. What's not to like?


Legit took me a second to realize that you weren't talking about Fandango after the previous posts.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

x78 said:


> Legit took me a second to realize that you weren't talking about Fandango after the previous posts.


LOOOOOOOOOL :clap


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Who doesn't like Bayley?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

OMG a wrestler who actually portrays some level of depth to their character, kill it with fire. Moron thread #2034


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

OP must smoke pole, or he's blind, because anyone that does not find Bayley hot, has to be either gay, or blind

Especially dat azz.

And who cares if she doesn't look like a glorified supermodel? That's the problem with WWE...

At least she has a unique enough look that she doesn't look like a generic blonde,brunette, or redhead like the Bellas and Summer Raes of the company. She has this cute girl next door look


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I have only watched the last 6 episodes of NXT but I saw her match and pre match promo against Charolette and I really like the character.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Bayley is awesomeness in a can. She has a unique gimmick (well, shades of early Molly Holly but Bayley puts a unique spin on it.) she is cute, has good comic timing, is a character that can go over good with kids, especially young girls (I know some people hate that, but WWE would be stupid not to have characters and storylines that would appeal to kids, they are the future customers who will by shelling out their paycheck to the WWE when some of us have moved on). And on top of that she is a good wrestler. 

Assuming WWE doesn't fuck it up, I can't see her not going over in the main roster. The girl is a true find and the people at NXT cooked up a gimmick that fits her like a glove.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Everyone likes Bayley.


----------



## TheBestAtWhatIDo (May 22, 2014)

I'm really not that into her..i have nothing against her...idk, to be fair I've only watched her a few times.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Shady Chris said:


> I really don't. She's not funny in my opinion, and *her face is ugly*. But the worst thing is that her and my favorite female wrestler Becky Lynch aka Rebecca Knox are apparently a tag team. Whoever came up with Bayley's gimmick is an arsehole and deserves to step on a Lego.


Her buttocks makes up for her more plain looks.










And she is a good female wrestler, which isn't saying too too much.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Can't say I'm a big fan of the gimmick.....seems pretty similar to the ditz gimmick Emma does.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Mhirn3 said:


> Can't say I'm a big fan of the gimmick.....seems pretty similar to the ditz gimmick Emma does.


She is more like the non psycho version of the gimmick Mickie James had early in her WWE career.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

she's cute as fuck and has a nice ass booty, fuck yeah i like her.


----------



## Cabel (May 12, 2014)

I haven't been watching NXT that long so I can't really judge her booking, but I think she brings an infectious enthusiasm that I can't help but smile at whenever she comes out.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, I like her. And dat ass. :banderas


DemBoy said:


> She is more like the non psycho version of the gimmick Mickie James had early in her WWE career.


This is accurate.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Why is she dragging her boot on the ring in that gif?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> OP must smoke pole, or he's blind, because anyone that does not find Bayley hot, has to be either gay, or blind
> 
> Especially dat azz.
> 
> ...


 Any man who says he wouldn't tap Bayley's ass is a liar with the exception of gays. Even a blind man would hit that. She does have a different and girl next door look. I have to laugh at some guys on message boards saying stuff like "would not hit that", especially the guys who go to wrestling shows. I'm a nerdy wrestling geek and would have to pay good money for a piece of ass that hot. Plus she also a decent wrestler which is a side point on this thread.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

TB Tapp said:


> Why is she dragging her boot on the ring in that gif?


I think because of her gimmick she's supposed to act awkward and shy.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Baylie will be brought up for the main purpose that her character and possibly real life persona, is dumb enough to be played by the lockeroom.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

No, no and no.

Bayley is a great wrestler with a great charisma and a great mic. For me, is the best female wrestler in NXT right now.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

BrayHarper said:


> Baylie will be brought up for the main purpose that her character and possibly real life persona, is dumb enough to be played by the lockeroom.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

i'm just terrified of the heel version of Bayley they totally need to do sometime in the future.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

BrayHarper said:


> Baylie will be brought up for the main purpose that her character and possibly real life persona, is dumb enough to be played by the lockeroom.


Regardless, I'm sure she'll be at least smart enough to spell her in-ring name correctly.

I think Bayley's character is one with a good chance of being taken aboard immediately by the audience. Not that I expect her to receive raucous reactions or entirely positive receptions, but people will at least be able to respond to it quickly I'd imagine. For example, people still don't entirely know what to expect from Paige and Emma. I think the performer is pretty bloody good too. Those clips from NXT promo skills workshop on Youtube illustrated that she very much knows what she's doing.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm a big fan. Love the body too.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Regardless, I'm sure she'll be at least smart enough to spell her in-ring name correctly.
> 
> I think Bayley's character is one with a good chance of being taken aboard immediately by the audience. Not that I expect her to receive raucous reactions or entirely positive receptions, but people will at least be able to respond to it quickly I'd imagine. For example, people still don't entirely know what to expect from Paige and Emma. I think the performer is pretty bloody good too. Those clips from NXT promo skills workshop on Youtube illustrated that she very much knows what she's doing.


It should on paper, but RAW commentary will butcher Bayley. They'll constantly imply she's retarded or ugly, ignore all of her wrestling, and then just get into arguments with each other.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

i do and i hope and pray she gets called up to the main roster soon


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Ithil said:


> It should on paper, but RAW commentary will butcher Bayley. They'll constantly imply she's retarded or ugly, ignore all of her wrestling, and then just get into arguments with each other.


She should be fine!

oh, what's this!? a RAW from a few weeks ago!?

"she should work on that dropkick" - King re: and Emma dropkick that was countered

fuck, nevermind, she's doomed.


----------



## jenny_clarke (May 29, 2014)

Yeah, I would


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Wrestlemania 31

Divas Champonship No DQ Match:

AJ Lee (c) v Bayley

Bayley wins and turns full crazy bouncy psycho heel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like her. Decent in the ring, fun personality. I am not saying she's the best, but she's got a spark to her.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

chrisburr said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> 
> Divas Champonship No DQ Match:
> 
> ...


...define bouncy?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't really watch NXT but I've seen a few Bayley videos and of course gifs. 
Gotta love dat ass. 
She has a bit of charm with that shy gimmick. 
Just hope they don't pair her with Santino or anything if they ever bring her up.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't worry Santino retired.
Anyways I don't watch NXT frequently but I have seen some of her matches, she is cute and she should make a good tag team partner for Becky Lynch.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

I enjoy Bayley's matches, especially when she shows a spark of aggression, like when she rescued Alexia Bliss from a post-match beatdown by Sasha Banks.

However, like Emma's character, I'm afraid Bayley's gimmick won't be apparent to the main WWE audience. (Using the 80/20 rule, I estimate that only 20% of mainstream WWE fans are aware of the performers in NXT, which is why many characters are falling flat when they debut.) Other than that, I can totally envision Bayley participating in all of WWE's public campaigns, such as Be A Star, reading challenges, etc.



fiddlecastro said:


> i'm just terrified of the heel version of Bayley they totally need to do sometime in the future.


When she turns heel, her finisher should be a bear hug. lol


----------

